# 10 month old Northwest NJ



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

This guy needs some help and a family that can love him past his handicaps. I am just down the road from him and can check him out if anyone needs my assistance.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12640284

Einstein is a 10 mos old German Shepherd Male who was rescued after a breeder gave him away because he was clumsy....without fully explaining his condition to the new owners. Einstein is overangulated in the rear legs, and is 'down in his pasterns'. This condition usually gets better with time, and we have him on vitamins to strengthen his legs, but his legs may cause medical problems later in life. His hips are fine.

Einstein is a very sweet boy and is good with other dogs. He needs a home that will accept him as he is, and be willing to spend some money to assist him in the future if it is needed.

Einstein is up to date on vaccines, heartworm tested, microchiped and neutered.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope someone can commit to this youngster and any future medical needs he may have and shame on the breeder who does not take back one of their own.


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I want to commit to this boy. Please let me know who can help me get him to Chester Springs, PA.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

what a cutie pie!

(Mark...I think this dog is in rescue?)


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

Mark, I sent you a private message


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

fuzzmom thanks for posting the photos I am up to my ears in family business this last month...and continuing on....

I will help where ever I can if Mark wants this boy.


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: myamomwhat a cutie pie!
> 
> (Mark...I think this dog is in rescue?)


Yes he is with BARKS in Stanhope NJ


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

If he is in rescue, why is he posted on here?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:If he is in rescue, why is he posted on here?


He couldn't still be in the Urgent section, but currently being posted in the Non-Urgent GSD Rescue and Adoption section is fine.


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

yes I posted him in non urgent since he needs a permanent home and with his handicap it will probably be difficult for him to get adopted.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I am in love with this boy. I wish I had the room for him.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Anyone know who the "breeder" is? I am curious as this dog is in my area.


----------



## kenthompsonhome (Dec 7, 2008)

Rocko was down on his pasterns when he was 4 months in this picture - he was VERY clumsy and sounded like he was wearing diver flippers when he walked.










After about 3 to 4 months of Glucosamine and Magnesium tablets daily...he came up off his pasterns.










Sounds like the pup needs some TLC and he will turn into a wonderful pup !


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

He is a beautiful boy. Thanks for the pics and the story. What a wonderful effort and ending!!
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

